# Can I be EMT with Epilepsy?



## Joseph1991 (May 11, 2009)

Hello. Unfortunatly I have Epilepsy and I am 17 years old, 18 in June, and I have been rejected from the Navy and Army because of it in an interview, which is embarrassing. They told me that I will never have a career in the Emergency Medical Services because of my Epilespy, which was kind of a hard thing to take because since I was little I always wanted to join the Navy to be in Emergency, Fire and Rescue and was always looking forward to it and now I find out I am disqualified...

I was just wondering if I can have a job such as an EMT, I am prepared, I have studied it like crazy and I am really looking forward to it.. if I am allowed.

So basically my question is can I be an EMT having Epilepsy?

Thanks.


----------



## silver (May 11, 2009)

Contact your state's office of EMS because its really a case by case issue.

Side questions that can help answer/decide if you are fit for EMS
Are you seizure free? if so how long? and do you have your drivers license/can you have?


----------



## Sasha (May 11, 2009)

I don't know of any state sanctions or laws regarding EMTs with epilepsy, but personally I don't see how it would be a good idea, especially with all those flashy lights.


----------



## imurphy (May 11, 2009)

I think an active seizure in the last 2 years disqualifies you from driving, and most services require you be both an EMT and a driver. 

Your next stop is the DMV (or RMV depending on your state!) and your OEMS. 

Good luck!


----------



## mikie (May 11, 2009)

*if you don't mind getting personal...*

It would be more helpful to know if gave us a little background (ie- last seizure, medicated?, previous issues?  etc)


----------



## Joseph1991 (May 11, 2009)

mikie said:


> It would be more helpful to know if gave us a little background (ie- last seizure, medicated?, previous issues?  etc)




Well I was diagnosed with epilepsy when I was 15, at 15 it was serious. Now it is under control and I am taking Lamictal and I feel as I don't even have epilepsy now that I have been on it for 2 years, at first I was taking Klonopin, but while I was on that I was having a seizure every other day just about.

Now I haven't had a seizure since July 19 2008, I can drive and my neurologist actually had this test done on me where they put glasses on me and they had bright bright lights on the side and they flicker extremely fast into my eyes for about 8 minutes, and I wasn't effected at all. So he said flashing lights would not be a problem. I don't know what I can do if I can't be an EMT or Cop, I have been on calls to see what it was like and I just loved the job. I am not the kind of person that can have a desk job, I am going to be extremley pissed if thats what it comes to. Right now I work at Best Buy, soooooo boring.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2009)

Would you really be willing to risk your patients, partners and your own life because you don't think you have it? If you do go for it, try to get a non-driving position. Some places do that. (mostly just for medics around here).

Best of luck to you, I hope it works out the way you want it to.


----------



## thatgirl00 (May 11, 2009)

Joseph1991,

I hope that you can achieve your dreams of being and EMT/firefighter or whatever else you wish. you should definitely set up an interview or at least go talk to someone in your area. the people I have been talking to while just getting started are the Volunteer Coordinators.

good luck with everything

also, have you ever though of being an hospital-ER doctor or nurse? i assume that is pretty much the same thing as an emt only not on scene.


----------



## Joseph1991 (May 11, 2009)

I would not mind having a non-driving position, Driving does not matter to me, that would be a bad idea guess, but doing everything that EMT's do on scene I don't see a problem with that.


----------



## HotelCo (May 11, 2009)

ER Physicians/Nurses and EMTs are very different careers


----------



## thatgirl00 (May 11, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> ER Physicians/Nurses and EMTs are very different careers



i just met like the emergency aspect of things I guess. i know they are much different.


----------



## JPINFV (May 11, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> ER Physicians/Nurses and EMTs are very different careers



...but they are still a part of the emergency medical system.


----------



## Joseph1991 (May 11, 2009)

The whole point of what I want to do is go on calls as an EMT, not a nurse.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 11, 2009)

Joseph1991 said:


> The whole point of what I want to do is go on calls as an EMT, not a nurse.


You should probably start warming up to the nurse idea.  Sorry, but you have no career future in EMS.  You might get a job.  And you might last awhile.  But it seems an incredible waste to work for two hard years to get that job, only to eventually lose it and never do it again, and have to start over at square one with a new profession.


----------



## Sasha (May 11, 2009)

You have been seizure free for less than a year. As an EMT/Paramedic you are sometimes the sole provider of care in back. What is to happen if you have a seizure in the middle of a code? Should the patient suffer because of your desire to be an EMT/Paramedic when you have health problems?

You talk about not having a desk job, have you done any research into the day to day of an EMT/Paramedic besides watching Rescue Me? It can get so mind numbingly boring that a desk job would be welcomed. As oppose to an ER Nurse who always has a patient, up to four patients (ERs I did clinicals in.) at a time, all requiring attention. It's less of a desk job then EMT/Medic ever will be.


----------



## fortsmithman (May 11, 2009)

Have you thought about being an Emergency Medical Dispatcher.  If you can't be an EMT then dispatch.  You would still be a part of EMS just not in the field.  In another thread on this forum I forget which it stated that in some places the EMD makes more than the EMT.


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2009)

Take a look at past discussions of this exact issue (a search does wonders!)
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10813
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=9638
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=7024

Good Luck with your ultimate career choice! (Go to school!)


----------



## exodus (May 11, 2009)

Become an RN and be a CCTRN


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Have you thought about being an Emergency Medical Dispatcher.  If you can't be an EMT then dispatch.  You would still be a part of EMS just not in the field.  In another thread on this forum I forget which it stated that in some places the EMD makes more than the EMT.



Um out here EMDs make $20 + starting. 

Do that, make a butt load of money, maybe get your CNA, and go to nursing school. 

Being on scene isn't always as awesome as you might think. Yay I get to go to this crazy lady's house for the 400th time and it reeks of cat urine!

Oh and I have the utmost sympathy for you. My dad is epileptic and it almost just feels unfair. It's hard. I'm sorry you have to deal with it.


----------



## CAOX3 (May 12, 2009)

I work with a few epileptics, one just had a seizure, he drives a desk for 6 months until he is re evaluated.  He wasnt discriminated agaisnt due to a medical condition.  Prove you have your illness under control, I dont see a problem. 

Good luck.


----------



## firemedic7982 (May 12, 2009)

There are other things you can do other than be on the truck.

You can teach. Go get your medic, and then teach. 
Be a dispatcher
Work as a medic in a hospital
Work in a clinic.
Work offshore.

There are a lot of opportunities out there besides being on the truck.


----------



## HotelCo (May 12, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> ...but they are still a part of the emergency medical system.



And that makes them similar?


----------



## nightstar22 (May 17, 2009)

there might be hope for you yet... if you can find a private service to work for.. normally they typically carry non-emergency transports, where lights are not requiered... or in the emergency world, if you can show that your epilepsy is controlled by medication, you might have a chance.. also there are jobs available in the er..


----------



## Sasha (May 17, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> And that makes them similar?



The OP gave the impression that he was looking for the fast paced, non-desk job part of being an EMT/Paramedic.

While not similar in many aspects, I'd say that an in-hospital ER job is a lot more fast paced and busy than most trucks (IFTs excluded, if you count being busy driving around all day occasionally sitting and staring a patient in the back and maybe taking a BP.... Critical Care and HEMS excluded from THAT comment.) Hence giving him the "fast paced non desk job" he's looking for.

You don't have to ride around on a truck to be busy.


----------



## Sasha (May 17, 2009)

Joseph1991 said:


> The whole point of what I want to do is go on calls as an EMT, not a nurse.



And I hate to break it to you, but in life you don't always get what you want. I know it sucks, you never asked to have epilepsy, but you have it and must deal with the consequences. Being an EMT is not all it's cracked up to be. Many people are under the impression that it's fast paced, always running to a call to save some lady having a baby or pull a man out of burning wreckage before the car explodes.

It's not. It's running lights and sirens at 3am, might be your first call all shift or maybe your 12th in 9 hours, to someone who'se had a pain in their side for six weeks and finally decided maybe they should get it checked out, nothings changed they just think it's gone on long enough and their family follows behind in the car, or the local homeless man is sleeping on the side walk again and someone passerby thought he might be dead.

Then there are the mind numbing hours where you sit in the truck, with nothing to do but talk to your partner who you may or may not get along with.


----------



## zzyzx (May 17, 2009)

You should consider becoming an RN. Once your epilepsy is totally under control, you can always challenge the medic test. Education is really important in our field, and by going down the path of becoming an RN, you will give yourself many more options for your future. Consider also that as an RN you can work on helicopters.

Good luck with everything. It's nice to meet young people like you who are so enthusiastic about EMS.


----------



## ResTech (May 17, 2009)

I see a lot of discouraging posts... and I disagree. As long as your epilepsy is under control for some time I don't see why your condition would prevent you from pursuing a career in EMS. You said you had a test done to determine if bright, flashing lights would induce a seizure and you did fine. 

As long as your neurologist certifies you as being ok to perform in EMS and your epilepsy has been under control for some time I would have no problem hiring you or working with you. My advice is to pursue your passion and don't let anybody influence your decision not to. We can all play the 1,001 "what if"s" game all day.. as we can with ppl who are diabetics. Should diabetics not be permitted to function in EMS?


----------



## reaper (May 17, 2009)

The difference is what EMS want. Most will not hire you, unless you can prove 3-5 years of no seizures. Does not matter if your seizure have been under control for a year or two. Have you ever heard of break through seizures. They happen whether you are properly medicated or not. That is something that you must deal with.

There is a reason why most systems will not hire someone with Epilepsy. How would you feel or deal with the liability if you had a seizure while treating a pt? Now ask that same question, if you were driving? How are you going to deal with having a seizure and crashing the ambulance, while running L&S. You now just killed your partner and pt! Can you see why there is the concerns involved.

Diabetics are different. They can control and monitor their BGL. There is a way of having that warning ahead of time. There is no warning with a seizure, except for those that might have auroras, seconds before.

I will tell you this from experience. I had a partner that never revealed his epilepsy. He had a seizure while driving to a call. Put the truck into a building. Luckily it was on way to call and I was up front with a seatbelt on. If I was in the back, I would have been killed. When we questioned him about his seizures, he stated that they had been under control for years. He also stated that he knew he would not get hired, if he told the truth. So, because he felt the need to not disclose his condition, he almost killed both of us.

On the flip side. I work with a IDDM every day. He checks his BGL every hour, while on shift. I keep an eye on him for changes in his mental status. This is something that can be controlled.

I would take the suggestions of looking at a different career path. Emergency nursing can be an exciting career, if that is what you are looking for!

I do not want to come off sounding mean, just giving you the facts of life.


----------



## curt (May 17, 2009)

I don't see why not, except for some exceptionally bad timing when trying to start an IV or IO. 

 Really, though, you could probably do well for yourself in a clinic situation as a medic.


----------



## medic417 (May 17, 2009)

firemedic7982 said:


> You can teach. Go get your medic, and then teach.



And be a bad teacher as no experience to draw from.  Hard to teach only what you have read about.


----------



## reaper (May 17, 2009)

I thought that was normal!!


----------



## Sasha (May 17, 2009)

medic417 said:


> And be a bad teacher as no experience to draw from.  Hard to teach only what you have read about.



Haven't been to a medic school in awhile, have ya? He'd fit right in!


----------



## medic417 (May 17, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Haven't been to a medic school in awhile, have ya? He'd fit right in!



Nope I'm just an inexperienced instructor.:wacko:


----------



## Afflixion (May 18, 2009)

I can see both sides of the story. I suggest talking with a potential employer you may wish to work for before hand. If they agree to hire you and say you do have a seizure and end up getting fired for it you can always work in an ED as a medic / EMT granted as an EMT you'll be stuck changing bed pans and triaging but it wouldn't waste your schooling and money. As a medic you can do ALOT more in a hospital environment than an EMT though. I'd still suggest the ER nursing route though my father has been an ER nurse for 2 decades now despite him having his CRNA he still prefers ER nursing over that. You can always be a flight nurse still if you like going on calls as well.


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2009)

> You can always be a flight nurse still if you like going on calls as well.



A seizing nurse with a critical patient in an even smaller space than an ambulance that's flying around in the air sounds even worse then a paramedic in an ambulance.


----------



## Afflixion (May 18, 2009)

yes, but you will have your flight medic with you. on a flight team your never alone (unless your in the army but even then you got the flight chief.) I'm just trying to give this kid options he can look forward too I don't like killing peoples aspirations.


----------



## Sasha (May 18, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> yes, but you will have your flight medic with you. on a flight team your never alone (unless your in the army but even then you got the flight chief.) I'm just trying to give this kid options he can look forward too I don't like killing peoples aspirations.



Life is tough, sometimes your situation is not compatible with your aspirations. Suck it up and move on. Kids are raised to believe as long as you try really hard, you can be anything you wanted, which is total BS.


----------



## Afflixion (May 18, 2009)

not saying that it isn't but if your gonna destory one path in life at least have an alternative. I see nothing wrong with being on a air ambulance with epilepsy...


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 18, 2009)

Most States will not re-issue a drivers license unless one has been seizure free for a period  time (my state is 3 years).

R/r 911


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 18, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> not saying that it isn't but if your gonna destory one path in life at least have an alternative. *I see nothing wrong with being on a air ambulance with epilepsy*...



If i've said it once, I've said a thousand times:

You have to put yourself in the shoes of the patient or the patients family.  Whenever I objectively analyize a EMSers capabilites and there value in the EMS community, I have to ask myself, "Would I want this person treating me or my family?"  Now I usually apply this to newbies (MFRs and EMTs), but lets apply it here... How would you feel knowing that you or your family member was recieveing critical care from someone that could keel over at any time?  Sure, as a flight nurse you are backd up by someone, but there is a reason that 2 medical providers are on them... Air Ambulances are used (primarily) for the more critical patients and usually require more care than can be provided by one person.  Then, what happens when a medical provider starts seizing in the air.  Now you have two patients and one Medic/Nurse.  Math doesn't pan out.  Nor does it on a ground unit.  I hate crushing anyones dreams, but if you have a disability or medical condition, the reality is that you may not be able to accomplish everything you want in life.  Here, we are talking about emergent patient care, something that should not be toyed with by someone who can go down at a moments notice.

Sorry, OP, but I have to say that when I analyize it from a patients perspective, I would not be comforatable with someone who has a RECENT history of seizures treating me in an emergent situation.  On top of that, as an EMT driving is a big part of your job.  I don't want anyone with a RECENT history of seizures driving any vehicle on the same road as me, especially driving one with a known "seizure producer"... those nice flashing lights.  That said, as has been pointed out, Ambulance and Fire are just 2 EMS available jobs out there.  If you want to get into EMS or health care, there are many other avenues, and who knows, maybe your seizures will become a thing of the past and you can make a go at Ambulance or Fire, but I WOULDN'T work with someone who could potentially be a dangerous liability of a call or knowingly allow them to work on me or a family member.  SORRY!


----------



## Afflixion (May 18, 2009)

I see your point Mountain. Just trying to give the kid some pointers as to other careers but guess flight nurse/ medic wouldn't be a good one.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 18, 2009)

Afflixion said:


> I see your point Mountain. Just trying to give the kid some pointers as to other careers but guess flight nurse/ medic wouldn't be a good one.



I understand.  It is a hard question to answer.  On the one hand I (and most others) don't want to crush the dreams of someone who wants to get into a field that we all love, but we have to be realistic and objectively analyize what it would mean to put this ptential liability on a Ambualnce or in the air.  The situation sucks, and I wish the OP the best.


----------



## mycrofft (May 19, 2009)

*Yo, Joe!*

being a former firefighter/crash rescueman who went on to nursing thinking it was another rung up the ladder, that is NOT the case. Period. Different culture, different outlook, better pay, etc.

I wrote a paragraph here but cut it. Ask your MD for an EEG update occasionally if you have been seizure free *on your meds*.

"Swinging from ropes", getting hands on with drunks and risking bloodborne pathogens is all very romantic, but how about working with your mind (get a degree in political sci or law) in the "EMS" or disaster/emergency response arena? You can get your training and be a volunteer for your itch to be a part of the experience, but get up there and affect how the system works, huh?


----------

